# Dead Space 3(PC) - Was ist DLSI?



## theking2502 (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich spiele jetzt schon seit 14 Stunden(reine Spielzeit) DS3 und mir fällt immer wieder der Menüpunkt DLSI im Solo Kampagne-Menü auf. Ich habe jetzt schon ne weile danach gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
TK


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Und was ist, wenn Du den Punkt einfach mal auswählst? ^^    oder ist die Schrift vlt nicht optimal, und es heißt einfach nur DLC, also DownloadContents?


----------



## theking2502 (10. Februar 2013)

Der Menüpunkt ist ausgegraut und wenn man mit der maus darüber geht, erscheind auch keine erklärung


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Dann ist es wahrscheinlich, dass es einfach nur um Zusatzinhalte geht. vlt steht das für "DwnLoads SIngleplayer" ? ^^

Wüsste nicht, was es sonst sein sollte.


----------



## Hawkins (10. Februar 2013)

Das steht für "DLC spielen". Ich hab das Game auf englisch installiert und da heißt der Menüpunkt "play downloadable content". Da es aber noch keine Story-DLC gibt ist der Punkt natürlich grau.


----------



## theking2502 (10. Februar 2013)

Ah danke^^.

Nur dann hätten sie ja wenigstens ne Beschreibung wie DownLoad SingplayerInhalt hinzufühgen können. Danke noch mal^^


----------

